# 2011 d/a



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

So guys whos gonna be driving one of these badboys next winter. Thank god chevy came to their senses and beefed up the front end


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm currently accepting donations! payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

albhb3;995043 said:


> So guys whos gonna be driving one of these badboys next winter. Thank god chevy came to their senses and beefed up the front end


did they finally buy a Ford to see how it's done right?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh boy i just stated a bashing thread didnt I


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I know I wouldn't mind having one with the beefed up frame and other weight handling mods.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here you go guys. I like the one piece front bumper. And it looks like a factory set of 20" rims for the new HD's.


----------



## RBEnterprises (Jan 3, 2010)

They definitely look better than the current generation, now if only business would improve so I could buy one.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Hallelujah, our prayers have been answered! Every weak point has been addressed, and it beats ... uh, never mind....no bashing.... 

I'd sure love to have one, but I'm afraid the checkbook just isn't going to cooperate. No word on pricing yet...

This article takes a while to read and repeats the same stuff a few times, but it's quite interesting to read.

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...efficient-duarmax-6-6-and-allison-tranny.html


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

That looks like the half ton now- i'm still going to hang on to mine as long as i can, don't want to go with a DPF and emissions just yet...


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll be ordering one for arrival by early fall. Time for my '08 Duramax to go.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

^ make sure to put your build sheet on here


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

albhb3;995502 said:


> ^ make sure to put your build sheet on here


Everything but the kitchen sink.. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

mossman381;995082 said:


> Here you go guys. I like the one piece front bumper. And it looks like a factory set of 20" rims for the new HD's.


17" will be standard, 18" and the shown 20" are optional...however bolt pattern has changed, so GMT-800 rims will not fit.

Tire sizes:

2500hd

LT245/75R17 all-season

LT265/70R17 all-terrain

LT265/70R18 all-season

LT265/60R20 all-terrain

3500hd

Single rear wheels:
LT265/70R18 all season or all terrain

Dual rear wheels:
LT235/80R17 all season or all terrain

Also, a 36 gallon tank is standard across the board, and is good for 680 miles with the duramax.

Interestingly, the max RPM for the Duramax has gone from 3450, down to 3000.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

well the fillups will be fun


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Im liking what im hearing. We will have to see how this urea crap goes though. Any word of bigger alternators?


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Will the truck run if you dont fill up the urea?


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I always hope with each redesign they could conceal the ground clearance robbing frame design. I don't know what they are thinking on something so obvious.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

At least these trucks will have 17's and 18's, that'll help with the clearance a little bit


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

It'll go in limp mode when you dont have any urea


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

and opt. 20s


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

sle;996941 said:


> Will the truck run if you dont fill up the urea?





OhioPlower;996986 said:


> It'll go in limp mode when you dont have any urea


Straight from the GM press release:



> "To ensure that the driver refills the DEF tank, Duramax-equipped trucks will warn the driver when the fluid is down to a 1,000-mile range. A series of start-up warnings - including lights, chimes and
> 
> messages - will become more frequent until the tank is empty. When the DEF fluid is down to a 100-mile range, the truck will be limited to only 55 mph. As the range declines, so will the vehicle's top speed.
> 
> If the driver continues to operate the truck with a dry DEF tank, after a final warning and restart, the truck will operate in a "limp home" mode that limits speed to just 5 mph until the tank is refilled."


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone know how much this urea fillup will cost? Is it something you can only get at the dealer or at the gas station too?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

NCat496;997296 said:


> Anyone know how much this urea fillup will cost? Is it something you can only get at the dealer or at the gas station too?


I think its majorly at the dealer, but once it rolls out full force, I would think a few chain stores might get a hold of some. Should be anywhere from 3-4 per gallon, so for a 5.3 tank (in the '11 dmax) would be $15.9-$21.2


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats cool. I will be putting my order in for a 3500 SRW GMC this spring


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's some good info on the urea system.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

buy it buy the 55 gal drum if you can its not like you wont use it


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Snowzilla;996944 said:


> I always hope with each redesign they could conceal the ground clearance robbing frame design. I don't know what they are thinking on something so obvious.


Two things,

Higher spring rate = = less sag = = more clearence

I believe IFS offers more clearance then SFA.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

albhb3;997694 said:


> buy it buy the 55 gal drum if you can its not like you wont use it


I think urea is supposed to have a shelf life of a year or two. Im not 100% sure though, may be wrong


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

^ Isnt that whats stabils for


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Im not sure if it would work with urea


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

OhioPlower;997939 said:


> I think urea is supposed to have a shelf life of a year or two. Im not 100% sure though, may be wrong


12 months according to GM.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

well is chevy gonna be @400hp and over 735ft lbs TQ


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

albhb3;1013905 said:


> well is chevy gonna be @400hp and over 735ft lbs TQ


...guessing game at the moment...


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

You could build a nice medium duty dump for what these new (diesel) rigs are going to cost! I stole my 08 allimax for 34 K, im going to run my lmm to the end! (the word allimax is a registered trademark of the lawn king corp)


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

OK just wondering thats what ford put out except for 390 HP


----------

